# Honda HS928 squeak noise



## Robert74 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I just purchased new Honda HS928WAS and when I depress the auger lever there is a fairly loud squeak before the auger activates. I called the dealer but they seem to think it's normal. 

There's nothing to lubricate, could it just be the characteristic of Honda machines. Any other thoughts appreciated.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

its normal


----------



## Robert74 (Dec 19, 2014)

Forgot to mention it gets louder at cold temperature.


----------



## Robert74 (Dec 19, 2014)

43128 said:


> its normal


Thank you for your reply! Do you think it might go away when it breaks in?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Robert - First off welcome aboard! The squeak or squeal you are hearing is the belt engaging against the auger pulley. Nothing to worry about, it's completely normal. The auger belt will stretch out after a couple storms and the squeal will go away.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from South central Pa.


----------



## Robert74 (Dec 19, 2014)

Freezn said:


> Hi Robert - First off welcome aboard! The squeak or squeal you are hearing is the belt engaging against the auger pulley. Nothing to worry about, it's completely normal. The auger belt will stretch out after a couple storms and the squeal will go away.


Thank you!


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Mine does it too.

I also bought a HSS928TC model brand new and I only have 2-3 hours of use with it. I hear the auger engagement quite loudly when it is humid. I was told by the dealer and some members here that it is normal and might go away after time.

I'm not worried about that anymore.


----------



## Robert74 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you for all your replies! I feel less woried now.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

mine does it since new last year. We havent had ANY snow this year until today. Got about an inch and then the rain came. Ugh.


----------

